# Nautica Watches Latest News: NMX 600



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Nautica is charting a new course with the launch of *NMX 600*. The distinctive NMX series has traditionally pushed the limits of design for Nautica watches, and the *NMX 600* continues this proud heritage. Delivering on design innovation, this bold, sport watch features a unique see-through, seven-part case that is aesthetically pleasing.

True to its seafaring heritage, the *NMX 600* captures the Nautica brand's essence with its main design feature - the porthole inspired, transparent "window" encircling a wave motif dial. Inspired by the feeling of sailing on the ocean, the unique dial appears to "float" in the center of the 50mm stainless steel case.

The surprisingly light, seven-piece case is masterfully designed around a simple, three-hand movement, with signature luminous hands and markers. The innovative case is framed by a masculine, black resin top ring that contributes to its modern sport aesthetics. The NMX is available in two dial options - black and luminous. The black version features a blue outlined minute hand while the luminous version sports a red minute hand.

The *NMX 600* also introduces a new resin strap design that conforms comfortably to the wrist. The watch finishes with iconic J-class logos etched on the crown and case back. It is water resistant to depths of 100 meters.

"The *NMX 600* captures the aspirational experience of looking through a porthole to the ocean beyond. Its design is innovative and bold - true to the iconic heritage of the NMX series," says Linda Calvert, VP Global Brand Management, Nautica Watches.







*ABOUT NAUTICA*
Founded in 1983, _Nautica_® is a leading global lifestyle brand ranging from men's, women's and children's apparel and accessories to a complete home collection. _Nautica_® products are refined casual classics inspired and energized by the water that are always crisp, clean and distinct. Today_Nautica_® is available in more than 64 countries with more than 240 _Nautica_® branded stores worldwide. In 2003, the Company was acquired by VF Corporation, a world leader in branded apparel, including sportswear, jeanswear, outdoor products, imagewear and contemporary brand products. Its principal brands include _Lee_®, _Wrangler_®, _John_ _Varvatos_®, _JanSport_®,_Eastpak_®, _The North Face_®, _Vans_®, _Napapijri_®, _Kipling_®, _Reef_®, 7 _For All Mankind_® and _lucy_®. For additional information, please go towww.nautica.com and www.vfc.com.


*ABOUT NAUTICA WATCHES*
Introduced in 1994, Nautica Watches for men and women combine distinctive styling, bold colors and unique design. Inspired by sailing, Nautica functionality reflects an energetic lifestyle that appeals to consumers around the globe. Nautica Watches fuse the best of classic American style with the latest in technical innovation.


*ABOUT TIMEX GROUP*
TIMEX GROUP designs, manufactures and markets innovative timepieces and jewelry globally. Founded in 1854, Timex is part of Timex Group, a privately-held company with numerous brands and over 5,000 employees worldwide and is one of the largest watchmakers in the world. For more information, visit www.timexgroup.com


----------

